# Zion restorations ?



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing came up with a search. Anyone have any current info on these guys?

http://www.zion1.org/


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah I actually work for this company I do a lot of work for them there legit it's VA you do resecures which is changing all locks then you do a wint then you do initial services which is trashout lawn maintenance and sales clean they pay you a flat rate for initial services and 10cyd are included in removal no matter what after that you get paid 25 cyd after most houses are either full or empty even if there empty you get paid I just did a 140cyd trashout plus you can bid there actually one of the better companies either dajuan or Kevin is who I talk too


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

melmatrix said:


> Yeah I actually work for this company I do a lot of work for them there legit it's VA you do resecures which is changing all locks then you do a wint then you do initial services which is trashout lawn maintenance and sales clean they pay you a flat rate for initial services and 10cyd are included in removal no matter what after that you get paid 25 cyd after most houses are either full or empty even if there empty you get paid I just did a 140cyd trashout plus you can bid there actually one of the better companies either dajuan or Kevin is who I talk too


Would you mind sharing a price sheet or what there pay for the flat fee for initial services is? how much for locks and wints?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> Would you mind sharing a price sheet or what there pay for the flat fee for initial services is? how much for locks and wints?


Flat rate and VA work should be all you need to know. A price sheet isn't going to make it look any better :wink:


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Was just curious 25 a CY is not too bad after the first 10 If the flat fee is not too low. Things are slow right now I wouldn’t work with them forever but if they pay and have a need in my area to me something is better than nothing.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Flat rate and VA work should be all you need to know. A price sheet isn't going to make it look any better :wink:



You just won the internet :biggrin:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cherry picking FNMA flat rates for AMS*

was the best debris removal pricing I have ever made. $400 for a contractor bag to a small pick up load. It did create some tension, and I'm not really sure how I got away with it for so long, but the moral of the story is:

There are opportunities in even the worst situations, if you are good enough or lucky enough to pull it off, you can't build a business like that, but you can make some good quick money if you know how to work the monkeys.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I look at it like this if I'm able to make 300-400 dollars a day on a bad day I'm content with that and working for them I do that easy plus I work for hud and Freddie Mac so I'm good who cares what anyone else thinks as long as I'm paying my bills I don't owe anyone I'm good I own all my equipment and trucks so it's all profit and always remember you can negotiate so if your slow give them a shoot


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

melmatrix said:


> . . .I don't owe anyone I'm good I own all my equipment and trucks so it's all profit. . .


So when you own a truck and a mower, it's all profit after that?

Who's paying for your fuel, oil, tires, wear & tear on your truck & mower, etc.?
Who's paying for your GL, E&O, auto insurance? 
Where does the office money come from? Cell phone, land line, computer, printer, supplies, internet, bookkeeping?
What about other fees? Dumping, permitting, licensing, taxes?

Experience has proven to me that there is an unacceptable bottom dollar for everything. Many things factor into the equation that determines that amount - The list above shows some of them. Add to that others like the value of my knowledge, time and availability, and the desire to spend time with my family - more than just evenings & weekends (Put it into perspective: Explain to your wife/children that you chose "fill in work'" over time with them because you thought you could make a profit even though their price _wasn't exactly up to par_). 

No thank you. Experience has tought me that working less for more money is better, and I'm kind of enjoying the fruitage of that wisdom.

Disclaimer: I too own a truck & mower! :vs_smile:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> So when you own a truck and a mower, it's all profit after that?
> 
> Who's paying for your fuel, oil, tires, wear & tear on your truck & mower, etc.?
> Who's paying for your GL, E&O, auto insurance?
> ...


Great post!

Here is something to consider. If you charge enough during busy season you don't have to work when it's slow. 

We charge what we need and she it snows if we feel like playing in the snow we go out and clear properties if not we stay in and watch the flakes fall and have an adult beverage. Then again I've never accepted a package price less than $1,000.00 and I lost money on that one. We haven't accepted package pricing since. I also didn't call up 5 other companies EXACTLY like the one I lost money on and try their program. If it doesn't work it doesn't work it doesn't matter who the company is.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

melmatrix said:


> I look at it like this if I'm able to make 300-400 dollars a day on a bad day I'm content with that and working for them I do that easy plus I work for hud and Freddie Mac so I'm good who cares what anyone else thinks as long as I'm paying my bills I don't owe anyone I'm good I own all my equipment and trucks so it's all profit and always remember you can negotiate so if your slow give them a shoot


Take the same basic philosophy as if it came from a national-

"Look, it's like this. If I pay you $300-$400 a day even with chargebacks be happy with what I give you;anyway you have other clients to keep you in the black. Who cares what other contractors think, as long as my checks cash and cover your expenses. Didn't we give you enough work to buy new stuff? If things aren't working out down the road let me know and I promise to get back to you."

Question of the day-

What is the difference between working per day or per job?


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Take the same basic philosophy as if it came from a national-
> 
> "Look, it's like this. If I pay you $300-$400 a day even with chargebacks be happy with what I give you;anyway you have other clients to keep you in the black. Who cares what other contractors think, as long as my checks cash and cover your expenses. Didn't we give you enough work to buy new stuff? If things aren't working out down the road let me know and I promise to get back to you."
> 
> ...


There was a toilet paper advertisement below this post.. more goes per roll.. timing was perfect...


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

they don't hit you with chargeback like I said to each it's own if your trying to get huge I this business I'm not against that but I rather slow grind it I make good money have 3 crews I'm in a good space I have all my own vehicles half you guys get all this fancy stuff your paying on and I have if not the same amount of equipment I have more have zero turns trailers walk behinds many compressor generators I'm content I have savings half you guys if it wasn't for scrap metal would be broke


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

melmatrix said:


> they don't hit you with chargeback like I said to each it's own if your trying to get huge I this business I'm not against that but I rather slow grind it I make good money have 3 crews I'm in a good space I have all my own vehicles half you guys get all this fancy stuff your paying on and I have if not the same amount of equipment I have more have zero turns trailers walk behinds many compressor generators I'm content I have savings half you guys if it wasn't for scrap metal would be broke


Love reading your posts!
Keep going Mel, you da man!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

melmatrix said:


> I have all my own vehicles half you guys get all this fancy stuff your paying on and I have if not the same amount of equipment I have more have zero turns trailers walk behinds many compressor generators I'm content


I misjudged you a bit...something to be said for a guy that is cash flowing and not borrowing into a deep hole. I don't know how some of you guys make the numbers work on a 60-70k new truck. Equipment and vehicle payments will be a dagger when the work dries up and there's no savings.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm working for 3 companies and I basically do the same thing I keep it simple and learned when I started 3yrs ago I told myself I was going to work super hard invest in equipment while learning the business I started with a minivan my brother in law a drill some locks and a push mower I would rent equipment but was all the way against it so once I got paid I made it a priority to purchase equipment my Fiancee help out with the picture process and finances and going on 3yrs later I have a pretty successful business most important is to put forth savings and try to avoid miscellaneous spending


----------

